# WANTED:



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

Just looking for a boy rat for a pet neuterd or not. I cant pay a rehoming fee. Will not breed him!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

ummm....let me think.....no.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

have you got photos of the cage your 2 girls are in at the minute?


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes here is a picture of them go to the side and click Kandace and Dillyla!! Its my website so i can show pictures of them 

http://rebeccasrats.synthasite.com 



Well they dont like pictures so there not as good [pictures] but you can see them!! 
Do you have a boy rat??


----------



## dodgingflames (Apr 1, 2009)

I like how the only care guide you have available is a stolen article about breeding. :


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

lol, I know right? To me she just screams TROLL!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

here we go again :


----------



## dodgingflames (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not really so annoyed about the fact that she's a troll so much as I am that she's a thief. I'd be pissed if I had written the article and she jacked it from me LOL 

Anyway, she isn't important to the forum so I'd just suggest ignoring her until she has something legit to say 

Oh and, to anyone who reads this thread, don't give her a rat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Found the original 

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1804&aid=889


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

lilspaz68 said:


> Found the original
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1804&aid=889


 : : hehe yes i did copy but guess wat i dont care


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

my_ratters said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Found the original
> ...


Just like you don't care about everything else anyone says, ey? I'm done with this thread too.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

man mabe you should learn NOT to ruin other peoples thread


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I know I'm new here but even if you wanted another pet rat in the picture the cage you have your rats in now would not be big enough for 3 rats i know i have that cage as back up cage  . unless you planed on putting them in something bigger.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

> : : hehe yes i did copy but guess wat i dont care


Oh, I'm sure _you_ don't care, but I'm fairly certain your website host and the party you plagiarised from will


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

anyway she/he is prob glad somebody took advise from her :-* :-*


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

no, I imagine she's more upset you *stole* from her.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

no offense but you guys are being ridiculous. she wants to get another rat here. isnt that what some people post for? just stop talking about it and get on with your lives so we can restore order to this good website. im not trying to be a bossy kid but i think it would be better if we forget thisever happened. 

Maybe she already got a new cage for her new rats but guess what, she wont be able to give a good rat a new home because you guys are telling people not to sell to her. i will admit My_Ratters is my friend but dont get mad at me for that because that would be really, well, ridiculous. Just let it go so we can all be nice to each other. thats what i would like. just some plain old good peace.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

You *do* know she wants another male so she can *irresponsibly breed* them, right?
Why the HECK would we just "forget" about it when she could be bringing more rats into the world, without even knowing how to take care of them? We shouldn't be okay with that.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think this should be dropped really. Don't "feed" the troll. They aren't worth the time wasted typing.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> I think this should be dropped really. Don't "feed" the troll. *They aren't worth the time wasted typing.*


Thats exactly why I havn't been replying to any of her posts on this thread.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Mkay. I guess we really should drop this. This is offically my last reply to any of her posts.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

2boysloose said:


> You *do* know she wants another male so she can *irresponsibly breed* them, right?
> Why the HECK would we just "forget" about it when she could be bringing more rats into the world, without even knowing how to take care of them? We shouldn't be okay with that.


I said i am not going to breed!! so drop it!! anyway i want a neuterd boy


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

did you try a spca? i know ares has some but not sure where you live if they have that ???

and she did say she does want a fixed boy but to quote her "neutered or not" but maybe shes willing to fix the boy that does come in her hands.

i do hope you have more cages other then the one in the picture  you would need a temp for the boy till he can be with the girls then another cage bigger then that superpet cage.

good luck in your searching.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes i have a nother cage i will prob get my girls a bigger cage too!

Oh and how much $ are pet rats at the psca? i live in warrenton mo 63383!


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

well are spca sells them for $12 99 im not too sure where yours is you would have to call them or maybe see if they have a website.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are your parents willing to pay any vet bills that may occur? You've said before you can't afford an adoption fee or whatnot, so you REALLY need to rethink this if you can't afford vet bills.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

the rats on your website do look happy and healthy, but i cant see how small the cage is on there. if you do end up getting a boy to go with them please make sure hes neutered and that your cage is big enoguh for 3 rats. also please read up on quarantining and letting them meet properly first, otherwise both your new rat and your 2 current rats, who im sure you wouldnt want to upset, would be very unhhappy and probabyl fight alot. like i say, please make sure the male rat is neutered.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

wizzyjo said:


> the rats on your website do look happy and healthy, but i cant see how small the cage is on there. if you do end up getting a boy to go with them please make sure hes neutered and that your cage is big enoguh for 3 rats. also please read up on quarantining and letting them meet properly first, otherwise both your new rat and your 2 current rats, who im sure you wouldnt want to upset, would be very unhhappy and probabyl fight alot. like i say, please make sure the male rat is neutered.




Yes, I actually want 2 boy. Because i not going to put him in the cage with the girls! 



I got a bigger cage for the girls if you think i need one......do i? and a bigger cage for the boys!1


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What are the measurements of the cage your girls are in?


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

I am confused. ??? Does the OP have 2 accounts? There are 2 different screen names being used.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Lauren_22 said:


> I am confused. ??? Does the OP have 2 accounts? There are 2 different screen names being used.


Yes... they do. There was a lot going on about the OP's care for their rats and their intention to breed, therefore they made another screen name for some reason.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I just recieved a very upset message from this girls "sister" (we had been PMing).
They say they're deleting their account, so I feel no shame in quoting her message which upset me quite a bit:


> Ok I dont know who you are or what this site is.
> But I got on my sisters computer and her mail (from this site) was on the screen so I was just checking her email and I seen all the nasty crap you said to her.
> First off it does not matter how old she is, there is no age limit on this site and she is very very mature for her age. you said she sounds 11 well she is 9, how old are you 13? Great you are a 13 yr old picking on a 9 yr old (do you feel good? you sound very imature! Who cares if she uses the stupid smile face too much or whatever.
> Second, if she wants to breed her rats then so be it. They are hers, not yours. It is ok to say what you think, but leave her alone and dont sit there and say this is exactly why people are annoyed with you.
> ...


----------



## foxisaslyone (Apr 5, 2009)

I am 27 years old and I tell you that she seemed very weird. I am sorry to say. But also this needs to stop in my opinion. This thread is for posting wanted rats not for flaming someone. I know I am not a Moderator but it is the truth. I also know I am new here.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, I know, and I'm not trying to "flame" her anymore. It's pointless either way...I just though it was SO _strange_ how not only did she have 2 accounts, was 9 years old, but ALSO had her "sister" come on here suddenl and defend her? It's really weird.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I've just had word from RFAdmin that he's sorted it, so I guess that brings this fiasco to a 'natural' conclusion


----------

